
Ask HN: Netflix price increase, why and is it worth it? - pr07ecH70r
Not happy with the recent Netflix price increase! What about you? What is this so &quot;innovative and amazing&quot; new content they promise? Is it worth keeping my subscription?
======
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
Definitely not. I had Netflix for a while and it's a huge time waster. Be
productive instead of do something outside. Read a book if the weather is bad,
etc.

------
darshantejani
I myself has moved on from watching TV shows to reading Manga (Japanese
Comics) and they're super-amazing! Also not as much time consuming as the TV
shows! You can start reading for free at www.mangarock.com

-Darshan, [https://rancho.in](https://rancho.in)

~~~
pr07ecH70r
Thanks a lot Darshan! Actually, I was quite into Anime series before, but
never tried the written version. :)

~~~
darshantejani
One big difference between Anime and Mangas is that Manga is a condensed
version of that Anime! It doesn't have those downfall boring moments like
Anime do!

